# Using a quilting tool to make signs



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

As you know, I cheat as much as possible when I make things and this Pirate’s Lair pub sign is no exception. The detailed artwork of the pirate is really a laser print of an Adobe Illustrator file cut out and glued in place. The rest of the project is standard cnc work. You can see in the photos how the sign progressed from cutting on the cnc to painting and then adding the artwork.

For the painting (all hand painted) I put down a base coat of color and when that was dry I used a dark glaze to add some antiquing before gluing the artwork in place with Modge Podge.

So where does the quilt making tool come into play, you ask. Well, my wife has a Brother Scan N Cut machine for cutting quilt shapes out of cloth. The machine will cut everything from paper to vinyl, cloth, and supposedly even light leather. And, the machine can scan your design, create a cutting outline, and then cut it out. The Scan N Cut is really a little cnc machine and cutting out the pirate was a cinch.

The final sign is 16” x 22” x 1.25” and was cut from one of Lowe’s glued up spruce panels.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur so good it hurts...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver
Another fine project, you got some real talent!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 What Stick said.

I discovered those glued up panels last week. That was the first time I had seen one thicker than 3/4 inch. 24x24 inches.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Outstanding comes to mind !


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Any pub owner would love to have a sign like this in their bar.Nice work me hearty!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Remarkable work. Oliver is certainly master of his machinery. I bet he's making some money for work like that. Inspiring.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

A superb sign. A very clear step by step explanation of how you made it, and how you incorporated each tool.
A great craftsman and a great teacher!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Very impressive Oliver. That Scan'n'Cut looks like a pretty neat device.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What kind of material was the pirate cut from?? Adhesive backed or did you have to glue it??

That cold weather made you put your thinking cap on!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> What kind of material was the pirate cut from?? Adhesive backed or did you have to glue it??
> 
> That cold weather made you put your thinking cap on!!


The pirate was cut from plain printer paper and glued in place. Once a top coat is applied it is well encapsulated and will last a long while. I have things I made that way that are over 40 years old and still look good.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

AndyL said:


> Very impressive Oliver. That Scan'n'Cut looks like a pretty neat device.


The Scan N Cut is a pretty nifty little machine, Andy. Considering it is a drag knife cutter cnc that sells for around $300, it's hard to beat. Brother has an online-based program that can used to create designs and convert SVG files into the Brother FCM format for cutting. It is also wireless so you can import and save your files either with or without a USB thumb drive.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Remarkable! I ask my wife if she knew anything about this machine (she does quilts - among other things). She said: "Of course!". I'm still wondering why she doesn't have one. I bet we have one soon since she knows I might ask her to copy/cut something for me to paste. Might should have kept my mouth SHUT!


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

That is interesting how you did that very good work.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Is The Cricut machine the same type machine?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

roofner said:


> Is The Cricut machine the same type machine?


Yes, Gary, the Cricut machine is similar to the Scan N Cut in that they both will cut things out. The Scan N Cut has some distinct advantages. Here's a link to a good comparison of the two machines. Creative by Erin Bassett


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Beautiful sign, Oliver. How much do I have to pay you to make sure you never tell my wife about that machine? She has at least three Cricuts and has been drooling over the latest one for a while now...if she finds out about that Scan N Cut I'm dead....at least budget-wise.


----------

